
SWI-Prolog 7.1.0 - lelf
https://lists.iai.uni-bonn.de/pipermail/swi-prolog/2013/011691.html
======
nickmain
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6786921](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6786921)

